# Problème de compatibilité écran Hp et MacBookPro



## dkdanse (10 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai un MacBookPro 15' et j'ai fait l'acquisition d'un écran HP 24' - Compaq LA2405wg - (Ecran PC LCD 24" - DVI/VGA) pour travailler en bi-écran. 
J'ai un gros problème de résolution, mon image est étirée sur l'écran HP!
L'écran Hp préconise une résolution de 1920 x 1200 mais les propriétés d'affichage de mon MBP en limite sa résolution à 1920 x 1080.

J'ai testé multiples paramètres dans les propriétés d'affichages du MBP et toujours ce problème... Ne trouvant pas de solution sur le net je suis allé dans une boutique Mac mais le technicien ne comprend pas non plus d'ou peut venir le problème...
Je ne pense pas que ce soit un souci du MBP, vu que je rencontre le même problème avec le MBP 13' de mon amie. Je pense pas non plus que le problème vienne de l'écran Hp puisqu'il fonctionne bien sur Pc (j'ai testé).

Est ce un problème d'incompatibilité reconnu ?

Je suis prêt à revendre celui là mais vers quelles modèle, marque ou qualité se tourner ?
Il y'a t il des écrans compatibles/incompatibles avec MaBookPro ?

merci d'avance de votre réponse


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Janvier 2012)

Si tu veux de l'aide, faudrait donner des précisions, là, on n'a pas la moindre idée des réglages que tu as fait, et de ce que tu as tenté de faire pour régler ton problème ! Tes MBP, ils sont bien en "dual screen" ? ton 15 pouces, c'est quel modèle ? même le mien, qui va sur ses 5 ans permet d'afficher jusqu'en 2560x1600 sur un écran externe.

Déjà, une piste : 1920x1080, c'est du 16/9, 1920x1200 c'est du 16/10, donc, tu ne pourra pas utiliser tes deux écrans en mode "recopie vidéo" (CàD la même image sur les deux écrans) sans en avoir une de distordue (étirée sur le grand écran, ou tassée sur le 15 pouces). Le seul (et le plus rationnel, d'ailleurs) moyen d'utiliser tes deux écrans, c'est le mode "bureau étendu", où tu peux régler indépendamment la résolution de chaque écran. J'utilise ça sur mon MBP, avec mon Apple Cinema Display de 20 pouces. lorsque l'ACD est connecté, il devient automatiquement l'écran principal, et le 15 pouces l'extension de bureau, mais lorsque je pars à l'extérieur avec le MBP, le passage en mode "mono-écran" est automatique.


----------

